# Service info needed for 60k mile interval



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi all,
I have a 2001 330I with 54k miles on it. Ever since I've had it, I have changed the oil every 10-12k miles and its been running flawlessly. Obviously, my warranty is now expired. I have a super mechanic friend who is willing to do any tune up to my car. I just need to tell him what to do I figure at 60k miles, I will need an oil change, new air and fuel filter, and a timing belt. Are there any other items I should change as well? Also, is it feasable for a mechanic to work on this car without the proper diagnostic tools that a BMW center may have? This guy is really talented btw and can fix anything. Furthermore, can someone lead me to a site where I can buy all these parts at a great price? TIA!


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

DOH! Didn't know BMW's have no timing belt! Anyways, I figure I should replace the air filter, oil change, and ?


----------



## moneydumper (Oct 31, 2003)

I buy all my bimmer parts at www.buybimmerparts.com

They say they can beat anyone's price and shipping is free over 75.00.


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks Money. I'll look into them asap.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

Maximus said:


> Thanks Money. I'll look into them asap.


*For 1999 and later models, the recommended service/inspection intervals are as follows: 










5,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







10,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







15,000 miles - Oil and Safety Service (O/S) [TR][TD]







20,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







25,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







30,000 miles - BMW Inspection I (I/1) [TR][TD]







35,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







40,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







45,000 miles - Oil and Safety Service (O/S) [TR][TD]







50,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







55,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







60,000 miles - BMW Inspection II (I/2) [TR][TD]







65,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







70,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







75,000 miles - Oil and Safety Service (O/S) [TR][TD]







80,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







85,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







90,000 miles - BMW Inspection I (I/1) [TR][TD]







95,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F) [TR][TD]







100,000 miles - intermediate oil service (O/F)
*******>
********>
Oil and Safety Service (O/S)

Inspection I Service (I/1)

Inspection II Service (I/2)

Intermediate oil service (O/F)

*

*BMW Inspection I*

The BMW Inspection 1 Service is the smaller of the two inspection services recommended by BMW. It includes basically all of the items that assures safety and full functionality of your vehicle. Other makes and models can also utilize this maintenance program to ensure a pleasant drive and ownership (But make sure you mechanic says it is OK first). Inspection 1 could cost in the range of $200+ to $300+ depending on who you go to and also if you have any repairs. (Repair cost are not included in the inspection cost) So be prepared to spend more!. If your mechanical skills are high, just DO-It-Yourself! The items that are generally checked are listed below. If you are performing the inspection yourself, We carry most of the BMW parts you need to complete the inspection and replacement of BMW parts. Click here for the Online BMW Parts Catalog. Don't forget to purchase the BMW service/oil change reset tool.


*Undercarriage*
Change engine oil and filter oil while engine is at normal operation temperature.
Check transmission for leaks.
Check rear axle for leaks.
Visually check fuel tank, lines, and connections for leaks.
Check condition, position, and mounting of exhaust system. Examine for leaks.
Check power steering system for leaks.
Check overall thickness of front and rear disc brake pads.
Examine brake disc surfaces.
Clean brake pad contact points in calipers.
Grease wheel center hubs.
Check steering for absence of play, condition of suspension track rods, front axle joints, steering linkage, and joint disc.
Check front control arm bushing for wear.
Check brake and clutch system connectors and lines for leaks, damage, and incorrect positioning.
Check for free movement of the parking brake cables. Adjust parking brake if necessary.
Check all tire pressures (including spare). Correct if necessary.
Check condition of tires (outer surfaces (left/right)), tread wear and pattern; In case of uneven tread wear readjust wheel alignment if required.



*******>********>*Engine Compartment*
Read out diagnostic system
Check engine cooling system/heater hose connections for leaks.
Check coolant level and antifreeze protection level; add coolant if necessary.
Check level of brake and clutch fluid in reservoir; add fluid if required.
Check windshield washer fluid level and antifreeze protection. Fill up and/or correct if necessary.
Check air conditioner for operation.
Reset Service Indicator.

*Body/Electrical Equipment*
Check battery electrolyte level and add distilled water if required.
Perform batter load test.
Check lighting system, i.e. headlights, foglights, parking, backup, license plate, interior (including map reading lights), glove box, flashlight, illuminated makeup mirrors, luggage compartment lights.
Check instrument panel and dashboard illumination.
Check all warning/indicator lights, check control.
Check turn signals, hazard warning flashers, brake lights, horns, headlight dimmer/flasher switch.
Check wiper and washer system(s); wiper blades, washer jet positions.
Check condition and function of safety belts.
Oil hood, trunk/tailgate, and door hinges.
Grease hood, trunk/tailgate and door latches. Check operation of all latches.
Check central locking/double lock.
Replace microfilter or Acc. Cabin Filter.
Check heater/air conditioner blower, rear window defogger.
Check rear view mirrors
Visually examine the SRS airbag units for torn cover, obvious damage or attachment of decals, decorations, or accessories.

*Final Inspection*
Road test with check of brakes, suspension, steering, clutch/manual transmission or automatic transmission

*******>
********>
*Inspection II*

The Inspection 2 Service is the larger of the two Inspection Services and basically includes all of the items performed on the Inspection I Service along with some extras like differential oil change; fuel filter and air filter replacements; Replacement of spark plugs. Inspection 2 generally runs around $400+ to $500+. Below are the items that are normally performed. If you are performing the inspection yourself, We carry most of the BMW parts you need to complete the inspection and replacement of BMW parts. Click here for the Online BMW Parts Catalog. Don't forget to purchase the BMW service/oil change reset tool.


*Undercarriage*
Change engine oil and filter oil while engine is at normal operation temperature.
Check transmission for leaks.
Check rear axle for leaks.
Visually check fuel tank, lines, and connections for leaks.
Check condition, position, and mounting of exhaust system. Examine for leaks.
Check power steering system for leaks.
Check overall thickness of front and rear disc brake pads.
Examine brake disc surfaces.
Clean brake pad contact points in calipers.
Grease wheel center hubs.
Check steering for absence of play, condition of suspension track rods, front axle joints, steering linkage, and joint disc.
Check front control arm bushing for wear.
Check brake and clutch system connectors and lines for leaks, damage, and incorrect positioning.
Check for free movement of the parking brake cables. Adjust parking brake if necessary.
Check all tire pressures (including spare). Correct if necessary.
Check condition of tires (outer surfaces (left/right)), tread wear and pattern; In case of uneven tread wear readjust wheel alignment if required.
Check thickness of parking brake linings.
Half-shafts; check for leaks at flexible boots.
Inspect entire body according to terms of rust prevention limited warranty. 

*******>********>
*Engine Compartment*
Read out diagnostic system
Check engine cooling system/heater hose connections for leaks.
Check coolant level and antifreeze protection level; add coolant if necessary.
Check level of brake and clutch fluid in reservoir; add fluid if required.
Check windshield washer fluid level and antifreeze protection. Fill up and/or correct if necessary.
Check air conditioner for operation.
Reset Service Indicator.
Replace spark plugs.
Replace intake air cleaner element.

*Body/Electrical Equipment*
Check battery electrolyte level and add distilled water if required.
Perform batter load test.
Check lighting system, i.e. headlights, foglights, parking, backup, license plate, interior (including map reading lights), glove box, flashlight, illuminated makeup mirrors, luggage compartment lights.
Check instrument panel and dashboard illumination.
Check all warning/indicator lights, check control.
Check turn signals, hazard warning flashers, brake lights, horns, headlight dimmer/flasher switch.
Check wiper and washer system(s); wiper blades, washer jet positions.
Check condition and function of safety belts.
Oil hood, trunk/tailgate, and door hinges.
Grease hood, trunk/tailgate and door latches. Check operation of all latches.
Check central locking/double lock.
Replace microfilter or Acc Cabin Filter.
Check heater/air conditioner blower, rear window defogger.
Check rear view mirrors
Visually examine the SRS airbag units for torn cover, obvious damage or attachment of decals, decorations, or accessories.

*Final Inspection*
Road test with check of brakes, suspension, steering, clutch/manual transmission or automatic transmission

*******>
********>


----------



## Maximus (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow, thanks for all the great info. I've read a few things about inspection 2 and I'm not sure if the list above is totally accurate. I know that they dont change spark plugs or do differential oil change.


----------

